#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρωτοβάθμιος έλεγχος αντισεισμικής επάρκειας.

## josif1976

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για τον βαθμό ευθύνης ενός τέτοιου ελέγχου δεδομένου ότι έχω έγγραφο στο οποίο γράφει αυτολεξή "με βάση την εγκύκλιο 2189/29-05-20001 ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ σχετική με τα κοινωφελή κτήρια ελέγχονται απο διμερείς επιτροπές μηχανικών, εκ των οποίων ο ένας τουλάχιστον θα είναι ειδικότητας πολιτικού μηχανικου, και οι οποίοι δεν φέρουν ευθύνη για την εκτίμηση των ζητουμένων στοιχείων τρωτότητας των κτιρίων". Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει θεσμοθετημένη αμοιβή για την εργασία αυτή ή τελος παντων μια εκτίμηση της "πιάτσας".
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Evan

μπορείς να ανεβάσεις την εγκύκλιο σε παρακαλώ στα downloads;

----------

